# Mount Back



## Smokes (May 20, 2008)

Finally got my head back. 08 Paunsaugunt Muzzleloader by Travis Roundy in Glendale Utah. Travis is amazing!


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

nice elk


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

It also looks like a nice spot to mount it. Well done!!


----------

